# Time travel trough ars antiqua whit one cd



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I love this serie on harmonia mundi ,have there ars subtiior now this la naissance de la polyphonie wich is awesome, my favorite are polyphonie aquitaine and manuscript de montpellier these are the highlight for me, im sold to harmonia mundi and i still have a soft spot for naxos.

The cd look and sounded great at a reasonable price, please hail this, than mr .Marcel peres what a great conductor he make it come alive, once again please hail mister Peres for his effort and talent.

Than we have the non negligeable presence of Paul Hillier so this make this cd one of the best cd for newbies and Advanced in classic.

So you probably guest it by enthousiasm this cd is good, i hope you buy this cd, i dont work for harmonia mundi but let's says this amazing serie is rad, great job.

So in the end you want quality antique music ars antiqua finest than here you go, get this,it will make you smile.


----------

